# Upgrading Hopper 2 to carbon UI



## mattyhoops (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been reading online that you can force the Hopper 2 to upgrade to the new carbon UI. Does it work? Is it safe? I can't find mention of the force upgrade in this forum...

Has anyone had their Hopper 2 upgrade automatically? The last software update on mine was 6/22. That seems like a long time!

Thanks!


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

For me yes it works and yes it is safe.


----------



## mattyhoops (Aug 15, 2014)

HobbyTalk said:


> For me yes it works and yes it is safe.


Hmm. Didn't work for me. Did the play play recall code. Selected download now. Just rebooted like it does overnight. Nothing changed. Same software version.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

When the time comes and they dump that UI heap on the HwS, I hope there will be a code to force it back.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Blowgun said:


> When the time comes and they dump that UI heap on the HwS, I hope there will be a code to force it back.


Yet that UI fixes some of the stuff you complain about in other threads. 

For those who do force their HWS over to Carbon ... there is no force back.


----------



## mattyhoops (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, it did work. I jumped the gun and turned it back on too fast. Once I turned it off after the reboot it started downloading right away. It was late by the time it was done so I only explored for a little while. Here's my immediate impressions:

1- *I don't know how with just a software upgrade, but the PQ is improved!* The picture seems more vibrant and less artifacts around moving graphics (sports scores, news tickers, etc). I know some people don't notice the PQ, but going from DTV to Dish 2 years ago I noticed it immediately. I sit about 8-9 feet away from a 55" TV. That's really been my only complaint with Dish. My hopper has worked flawlessly for 2+ years now.

2- The UI is a nice new look; I was actually hoping for a little bit more though. The functionality seems about the same - just may be different ways to do it now.

3- As others have said I do prefer the 3 hour block on the old guide.

4- When you access the DVR screen and go to the Schedules tab at the top....once you move down to navigate between scheduled recordings I can't find a way to get back to the tabs at the top without exiting the DVR screen completely. This is the only "bug" I have found so far.

5- Seems more 'friendly' with external HD. You can transfer recordings from the program listing in the DVR screen. Don't have to go to separate menu now.

The Apps hadn't finished loading so I couldn't explore those yet. What are some other 'bugs' people have found?


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

How do you force it?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

mattyhoops said:


> ...4- When you access the DVR screen and go to the Schedules tab at the top....once you move down to navigate between scheduled recordings I can't find a way to get back to the tabs at the top without exiting the DVR screen completely. This is the only "bug" I have found so far...


"Skip" left and right moves you between tabs even if you are down in the list. Up arrow gets you to the tabs, but in the schedule you would have to go through all of the previous days first.


----------



## mattyhoops (Aug 15, 2014)

tylorert said:


> How do you force it?


Menu >> Settings >> Diagnostics >> Updates

On your remote key: play, play, recall

Message will pop-up asking if you want to download now or later. If you select now the hopper will re-boot, then wait a few minutes for the download to start. Takes about 30 mins.

As others have said, upgrade at your own risk. Once done you can't go back to the old UI.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

mattyhoops said:


> I've been reading online that you can force the Hopper 2 to upgrade to the new carbon UI. Does it work? Is it safe? I can't find mention of the force upgrade in this forum...
> 
> Has anyone had their Hopper 2 upgrade automatically? The last software update on mine was 6/22. That seems like a long time!
> 
> Thanks!


I downloaded it shortly after it became available and it took a bit of learning on how to navigate around in it but would not want to go back to the old way.
I have two Hopper 2s and planned to leave the second one with the old format but it downloaded automatically when I wasn't looking so my plans to run comparisons was dashed. Just as well as I like the new UI and have NO major complaints with it.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

Grandude said:


> I downloaded it shortly after it became available and it took a bit of learning on how to navigate around in it but would not want to go back to the old way.
> I have two Hopper 2s and planned to leave the second one with the old format but it downloaded automatically when I wasn't looking so my plans to run comparisons was dashed. Just as well as I like the new UI and have NO major complaints with it.


Yep, I was going to do the same thing.
And in less than 24 hours, the other Hopper was Updated automatically.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> Yet that UI fixes some of the stuff you complain about in other threads.


And yet, that UI also includes stuff that's much worse.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Did not work


----------



## Bitspitter (May 9, 2015)

I upgraded mine with no issues. I was already planning to upgrade to the Hopper 3, so my main reason for the upgrade was to enable the Ethernet transfer of recordings to the Hopper 3. Activated the Hopper 3 and with a back-to-back Ethernet connection transferred all of my recordings. Very slick option. No screwing around with an external drive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> Did not work


Is it Hooked up to a satellite dish?
And it also has to be activated first.

Last I saw you got a Hopper "Trash find" that you were attempting to use for OTA.

So whats the actual status?


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> Is it Hooked up to a satellite dish?
> And it also has to be activated first.
> 
> Last I saw you got a Hopper "Trash find" that you were attempting to use for OTA.
> ...


Was before activated
Was owned not leased according to dish
When I do the command it just shuts off and reboots
HDD Failure, new drive not recognized
Connected to the internet (was using it to stream from my server)
Is connected to satellite (1000.4 EA) with 40 signal on 72 ONLY
OTA works but no guide data
Correct G4 Smart card
No joeys in the system
Connected to a DP44 with a ViP922 on the line
And that's it


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> Was before activated
> Was owned not leased according to dish
> When I do the command it just shuts off and reboots
> HDD Failure, new drive not recognized
> ...


Well I see numerous issues with your setup .
You have far worse other issues with that setup, My guess thats why the Hopper won't function properly.
Also the Hopper has been deactivated by the previous owner.

So unless they give 14 year olds DISH accounts now, I doubt your parents will have Directv and Dish Network since financially that makes zero sence.
On that note the Hopper I doubt has been reactivated.

2nd you need more than a DPP44 for a Hopper and a 922 to be on the same system.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> Well I see numerous issues with your setup .
> You have far worse other issues with that setup, My guess thats why the Hopper won't function properly.
> Also the Hopper has been deactivated by the previous owner.
> 
> ...


Wha else do I need?


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> Wha else do I need?


Well start with a Hopper that actually has a functioning hard drive.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> Well start with a Hopper that actually has a functioning hard drive.


List things I need


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> List things I need
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Technician. 
Dish doesn't allow 922s on Hopper accounts either.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> A Technician.
> Dish doesn't allow 922s on Hopper accounts either.


You are my technician. So what exactly is wrong and what do i need to do to fixit? I have a solo mode not used do I need that?


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> You are my technician. So what exactly is wrong and what do i need to do to fixit? I have a solo mode not used do I need that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A properly working Hopper.
That 1.4k Dish needs to be peaked at least on the 61.5 and the 72.7.
That 922 needs to be removed totally.
So does that DPP44, since VIP DVRs and 222s are not aloud anyway.

You need 2 lines running from 1.4k LNB to a Solo node, than the Node Host to the Hopper.

Once you set up an account with Dish, they will Re Activate the Hopper, then once activated you can put hopper in standby and it will download the current updated software, Then only can you force a download.

God knows what version is currently in it.









This photo is for 2 hoppers with a VIP solo Non dvr.
211s ONLY


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> A properly working Hopper.
> That 1.4k Dish needs to be peaked at least on the 61.5 and the 72.7.
> That 922 needs to be removed totally.
> So does that DPP44, since VIP DVRs and 222s are not aloud anyway.
> ...


It's latest but not carbon


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> It's latest but not carbon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model Hopper is it , and what version is in it?


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> What model Hopper is it , and what version is in it?


2 and firmware from the summer 2016


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

???
What version?
So its a Hopper with sling?


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't rember what version exactly but yes it has sling


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

tylorert said:


> Don't rember what version exactly but yes it has sling
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think s541


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

I'm sorry, but I just find it hard to believe that a Hopper that has a Corrupt Hardrive that unactivated through Dish and isn't properly connected ,but still managed to get the latest software? 
 
Post some pictures of the Diagnostics screen.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> I'm sorry, but I just find it hard to believe that a Hopper that has a Corrupt Hardrive that unactivated through Dish and isn't properly connected ,but still managed to get the latest software?
> 
> Post some pictures of the Diagnostics screen.


Will try. REMBER this DVR was NOT owned by me. Was a different owner.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> Will try. REMBER this DVR was NOT owned by me. Was a different owner.


And?


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> And?


Check your PM


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> And?


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> > And?


That not S541 software, and it has no compatible Joey software at all.

As I said its not going to update without proper activation.
My Hoppers have had 2 Updates since June.
June was running U210, July was Running U213, October came U221.
S531 was released in June.

That tells me that Hopper hasn't been able to receive an update since July.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What was the first version to have the carbon UI? Does the version number change when carbon is "enabled"?

(The first reports of being able to force carbon on HWS was back in January.)


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

FWIW, my receivers updated from S531 (June) to S541 on 2016-10-27. There were no updates in-between. Thankfully the Carbon UI and it's deficiencies didn't show up with S541.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

James Long said:


> What was the first version to have the carbon UI? Does the version number change when carbon is "enabled"?
> 
> (The first reports of being able to force carbon on HWS was back in January.)


Mine was pre S530.
I was on U203.
The reason I know this, I never used the S530 software.

So it might have been S529.
I downloaded the Carbon UI 2-3 weeks after it was available for forced download.
U201 was January, I waited until U203 in February.

After further investigation I dowloaded my H2 to the new UI on S529.
But it was also available on S528 based on reports.
Don't know if customers with S530 were able to force new UI.

And there were versions of Standard software that wouldn't allow download the carbon version.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Troch2002 said:


> And there were versions of Standard software that wouldn't allow download the carbon version.


I am wondering if Tyler has one of those versions. Only having 72 connected to this receiver may also be a problem. And any time one is dealing with a junk receiver one should expect more problems than the known problems (bad hard drive).

Besides, without a working hard drive where is the receiver going to download an update? It has to be stored somewhere before the firmware is updated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> I am wondering if Tyler has one of those versions. Only having 72 connected to this receiver may also be a problem. And any time one is dealing with a junk receiver one should expect more problems than the known problems (bad hard drive).
> 
> Besides, without a working hard drive where is the receiver going to download an update? It has to be stored somewhere before the firmware is updated.


1st - need to know what sat/tpn is carry FW for particular STB and be sure SQ is good enough for the process
2nd - FW does stored in RAM, not on HDD (that was old method in DP501, but eliminated as volatile to injection your own FW  )


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> 1st - need to know what sat/tpn is carry FW for particular STB and be sure SQ is good enough for the process
> 2nd - FW does stored in RAM, not on HDD (that was old method in DP501, but eliminated as volatile to injection your own FW  )


Remember, the receiver is also not on an active account either.
Is a software update going to get push to a receiver ID thats not active?
I doubt it.
And software obviously is stored on Ram.
Otherwise there wouldn't be software on Non dvrs .
But, No node is installed, Receiver has not recognized the hard drive,
Receiver isn't activated, It has a 922 sharing the same setup.
It has no Joey software, and no App software.
Even S530 should have 6 versions of compatible Joey software.

I would say Start with the properly connecting a fully functional Hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Troch2002 said:


> Remember, the receiver is also not on an active account either.
> *Is a software update going to get push to a receiver ID thats not active?*
> I doubt it.
> And software obviously is stored on Ram.
> ...


irrelevant
more important if its old version FW number does included into spooling rules; in a past we've seen the issue


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> irrelevant
> more important if its old version FW number does included into spooling rules; in a past we've seen the issue


English Please...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

read my old posts about spooling FW and rules of each spool


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> read my old posts about spooling FW and rules of each spool


That's irrelevant. 
What does that have to do with broken disconnected equipment
Not connected properly ?

Wheres your Link on spooling?
So your saying S530 is harboring U221 for later use?
Ha, Ha,Ha, thats a laugh.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> 1st - need to know what sat/tpn is carry FW for particular STB and be sure SQ is good enough for the process
> 2nd - FW does stored in RAM, not on HDD (that was old method in DP501, but eliminated as volatile to injection your own FW  )


If the firmware is download to HDD then written to memory the HDD problem would interfere.
If the HDD is ignored with the update with volatile memory is used for the download (before being written to non-volatile memory) the HDD would not interfere.

Having the correct sat/tpn was one of my other theories of why this is failing for him. But as I noted, a broken receiver may be having more issues than the obvious broken parts.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

James Long said:


> If the firmware is download to HDD then written to memory the HDD problem would interfere.
> If the HDD is ignored with the update with volatile memory is used for the download (before being written to non-volatile memory) the HDD would not interfere.
> 
> Having the correct sat/tpn was one of my other theories of why this is failing for him. But as I noted, a broken receiver may be having more issues than the obvious broken parts.


Agree, 
Why would you come into a thread about downloading the new UI, and then say the steps didn't work.
But failed to mention the system is a total mess to begin with.

Thats like saying my Hopper 3 is a POC because wouldn't record, But failed to mention it got ran over by a truck the day before.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Troch2002 said:


> That's irrelevant.
> What does that have to do with broken disconnected equipment
> Not connected properly ?
> 
> ...


that's _relevant_
you have no clue how the updating FW is working, but have to post some non-sense
as to link ... well if JL want to monitor spooling FW too, he could get some help
any case, you shouldn't be so demanding in spoon-feeding - use search and find my old posts, perhaps you'll get the knowledge to discuss what is relevant/pertinent or not


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> Agree,
> Why would you come into a thread about downloading the new UI, and then say the steps didn't work.
> But failed to mention the system is a total mess to begin with.
> 
> Thats like saying my Hopper 3 is a POC because wouldn't record, But failed to mention it got ran over by a truck the day before.





James Long said:


> If the firmware is download to HDD then written to memory the HDD problem would interfere.
> If the HDD is ignored with the update with volatile memory is used for the download (before being written to non-volatile memory) the HDD would not interfere.
> 
> Having the correct sat/tpn was one of my other theories of why this is failing for him. But as I noted, a broken receiver may be having more issues than the obvious broken parts.





Troch2002 said:


> That's irrelevant.
> What does that have to do with broken disconnected equipment
> Not connected properly ?
> 
> ...





Troch2002 said:


> Remember, the receiver is also not on an active account either.
> Is a software update going to get push to a receiver ID thats not active?
> I doubt it.
> And software obviously is stored on Ram.
> ...


I was up last night reconfigure the setup. The 922 is ONLY AN OTA RECORDER. The hopper DOES NOT recognize an external hard drive. I managed to get 50 sig on a crappy day. The Solo Node is connected to the DP44 on the to switch portion.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> If the firmware is download to HDD then written to memory the HDD problem would interfere.
> If the HDD is ignored with the update with volatile memory is used for the download (before being written to non-volatile memory) the HDD would not interfere.
> 
> Having the correct sat/tpn was one of my other theories of why this is failing for him. But as I noted, a broken receiver may be having more issues than the obvious broken parts.


no "if" - told yeah - all relevant to the STB spooling FW collecting in RAM, then verifying/validating, then burning into NOR flash
correct sat/tpn and applicable rules to the specific STB is pertinent part of updating FW


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

P Smith said:


> no "if" - told yeah - all relevant to the STB spooling FW collecting in RAM, then verifying/validating, then burning into NOR flash
> correct sat/tpn and applicable rules to the specific STB is pertinent part of updating FW


What is a "sat/tpn"?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

satellite position and transponder number


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> that's _relevant_
> you have no clue how the updating FW is working, but have to post some non-sense
> as to link ... well if JL want to monitor spooling FW too, he could get some help
> any case, you shouldn't be so demanding in spoon-feeding - use search and find my old posts, perhaps you'll get the knowledge to discuss what is relevant/pertinent or not


You can keep Trouble shooting SW issues.
Thats the least of this Kids equipment issues.
Have at it.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> You can keep Trouble shooting SW issues.
> Thats the least of this Kids equipment issues.
> Have at it.


My sat position is 72.7 and my auto transponder from both hopper and 922 is 21


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> My sat position is 72.7 and my auto transponder from both hopper and 922 is 21


P Smith is going to handle this from here on out.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> P Smith is going to handle this from here on out.


Ok troch, Thanks for your help (Seriously)


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

P Smith said:


> satellite position and transponder number


you are in controll boss


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

What up man?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tylorert said:


> My sat position is 72.7 and my auto transponder from both hopper and 922 is 21


I don't remember the tpn## on each sat where FW is spooling,
If they didn't change it last couple years, then you could find its # in my old posts about the matter.

to give an example of such things - take a look at www.redh.com/dtv page; there you will see online what FW DTV does spooling for different models


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

P Smith said:


> I don't remember the tpn## on each sat where FW is spooling,
> If they didn't change it last couple years, then you could find its # in my old posts about the matter.
> 
> to give an example of such things - take a look at www.redh.com/dtv page; there you will see online what FW DTV does spooling for different models


I looked, Nothing! Link?


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

P Smith said:


> I don't remember the tpn## on each sat where FW is spooling,
> If they didn't change it last couple years, then you could find its # in my old posts about the matter.
> 
> to give an example of such things - take a look at www.redh.com/dtv page; there you will see online what FW DTV does spooling for different models


I do get every transponder in 72.7


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

But you don't know which satellite and transponder is being used by DISH to send firmware to receivers of your type. And I do not care where individual downloads are as long as my activated receivers get them.

The minimum Eastern Arc setup for DISH is 72 and 61.5. The full Eastern Arc also includes 77. It is possible that the reason why you are not getting the download is that it happens to be located on 61.5. But you have other issues with your receivers that may also be blocking a download.

Tylor, no one here is obligated to help you. If someone wishes to help (without violating our site's terms of service) that is fine. But no one is under any obligation. Even DISH employees (when present) are not obligated to help. DISH has their own support system for subscribers. And while we appreciate DISH employees helping people (officially and unofficially) on our site there is no obligation.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

James Long said:


> But you don't know which satellite and transponder is being used by DISH to send firmware to receivers of your type. And I do not care where individual downloads are as long as my activated receivers get them.
> 
> The minimum Eastern Arc setup for DISH is 72 and 61.5. The full Eastern Arc also includes 77. It is possible that the reason why you are not getting the download is that it happens to be located on 61.5. But you have other issues with your receivers that may also be blocking a download.
> 
> Tylor, no one here is obligated to help you. If someone wishes to help (without violating our site's terms of service) that is fine. But no one is under any obligation. Even DISH employees (when present) are not obligated to help. DISH has their own support system for subscribers. And while we appreciate DISH employees helping people (officially and unofficially) on our site there is no obligation.


Thank you James. I will reconfigure my setup when I get home


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

One things of note, the Carbon UI, fro Hopper 2 with Sling, is an unsupported, "as is", interface. It is beta software, and is use at your own risk.

I updated, knowing these risks. I will say, that it was not immediate with the update. I updated the Hopper, power cycled rebooted, and it did not do the update to several hours later. My Super Joey, then had to be, in another step. I am on the Western Arch. Again, this was my personal experience.

But, with that said, there is little to no support to use Carbon UI. Also, if you are not careful, you could render your receiver useless. And, I gather it is not covered under any warranty, if you do.

So, to be honest, you should wait until the official release. While there are some new features, it would not be a significant change from the existing UI. Also, some things, like the YouTube App, is only available on the Hopper 3, and not part of the Carbon UI update fro Hopper 2 with Sling. You also lose the three hour guide, which is available on the Hopper 3 (alternate Guide format), without logos).


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Don't you also lose 4x in both directions?


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

Blowgun said:


> Don't you also lose 4x in both directions?


Yes.
And PTA Sharing between Hoppers is gone.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> Yes.
> And PTA Sharing between Hoppers is gone.


What does the alternate function do in check switch?


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> What does the alternate function do in check switch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the new UI it allows a Wing dish to be recognized.

But being as I don't and haven't used the S5 software since February.

I'm not that familiar with where and what is in the Standard menu.
I've only used standard Hopper software for 5 months.
9 months now for Carbon UI.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> In the new UI it allows a Wing dish to be recognized.
> 
> But being as I don't and haven't used the S5 software since February.
> 
> ...


Its WORKING!!!!!!!!! It just got past the flashing memmory screen!!!


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> In the new UI it allows a Wing dish to be recognized.
> 
> But being as I don't and haven't used the S5 software since February.
> 
> ...


I think it worked!!! Its says "Refresh in Progress" (299)


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> In the new UI it allows a Wing dish to be recognized.
> 
> But being as I don't and haven't used the S5 software since February.
> 
> ...


IT WORkED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> In the new UI it allows a Wing dish to be recognized.
> 
> But being as I don't and haven't used the S5 software since February.
> 
> ...


And you were in doubt!


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> And you were in doubt!


Post pictures.
Lets see that new UI in action.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> Post pictures.
> Lets see that new UI in action.


Im not home, But I AM excited. The DVR still not working tho.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Did you change the satellite connections or did it finally kick in on its own?


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

James Long said:


> Did you change the satellite connections or did it finally kick in on its own?


yep. 61.5 gets 40 signal
77 gets 20 sig
72.7 gets 20 sig

thank you James for the advice!


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

nmetro said:


> One things of note, the Carbon UI, fro Hopper 2 with Sling, is an unsupported, "as is", interface. It is beta software, and is use at your own risk.
> 
> I updated, knowing these risks. I will say, that it was not immediate with the update. I updated the Hopper, power cycled rebooted, and it did not do the update to several hours later. My Super Joey, then had to be, in another step. I am on the Western Arch. Again, this was my personal experience.
> 
> ...


A replacement HWS I received from Dish yesterday has the new Carbon UI. The letter that came with it even stated that fact.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

rjruby said:


> A replacement HWS I received from Dish yesterday has the new Carbon UI. The letter that came with it even stated that fact.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Blowgun said:


> Sorry to hear that.


how dare of you to discourage older member here ?!


----------



## Ferguson (Jul 25, 2006)

nmetro said:


> One things of note, the Carbon UI, fro Hopper 2 with Sling, is an unsupported, "as is", interface. It is beta software, and is use at your own risk.


Well, I got a replacement Hopper 2 and it had the Carbon UI on it. I had two hoppers and one Joey, and it may be worth noting a problem I had.

So one was replaced with one that had the new UI, the other was not. Activated, working.

Tried a Joey later (much later) and it wouldn't work. It was stuck in some kind of upgrade loop. Called Dish, lots of experimentation, and they decided it was broken.

New Joey, installed, associated (I can't recall with which one) all was well - for one day. Then it went back to a screwed up boot loop. Dish wanted to replace it again. Experimented on my own with different orders of initializing it, having one or the other hopper off line at the time (had to argue with the dish guy as he just wanted to send another piece of hardware out, which was silly given the symptoms).

When I finally got it working, it worked with the new Hopper but not the old -- it would allow connection (via "sources") to the old, but could not see any DVR content, but could see live TV. If you tried to link it to the old Hopper it crashed into the boot loop.

The final decision after a lot of phone time was you cannot have hoppers running the old and new UI at the same time if a Joey is involved. At best it won't work with one as a source, but it also seems (just depending on power cycles and other things, and especially if you link back to the old) that it will hang the joey requiring a complete restart even if you do not manually try to relink.

They showed me the secret handshake, upgrade the second hopper to the Carbon UI, and the Joey works fine, has for a month or so now.

By the way... I HATE the new UI. It's slow, it is buggy (I have 15-20 episodes of one show I cannot delete - at least I delete, they pop right back up, except they aren't really there and you can't watch them). The Joey is absurdly slow to respond to remote commands. It is a definite visual upgrade, but functionally a huge step backwards. I wish I could go backwards, but they forced it on me with a hardware replacement.

But anyone with two hoppers and Joey's, don't expect things to work right if you decide to upgrade only one. Do them both, or do neither.

My own recommendation is don't upgrade until you have to - maybe they will fix some of the bugs. Unless it's all about visual appeal and not stability to you.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ferguson said:


> The final decision after a lot of phone time was you cannot have hoppers running the old and new UI at the same time if a Joey is involved.


Strange ... not mixing UIs is the reason why there is a "secret handshake" on the Hopper 2. Perhaps DISH needs to add that to their troubleshooting.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Also begs the question of how they rolled out a replacement Hopper with the new GUI that they haven't officially rolled out to customers yet in the first place.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

My only guess, is that the Hopper 2 was returned with the Carbon UI and then sent to a new customer.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Also begs the question of how they rolled out a replacement Hopper with the new GUI that they haven't officially rolled out to customers yet in the first place.


Because officially about a month or 2 ago (I don't remember exact date) DISH started downloading the new CUI to all new and replacement Hoppers.

Sent from my iPhone using Chrome.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If someone could make same site/pages for dish/e* as done for DTV's spooling FW at www.redh.com/dtv....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> Because officially about a month or 2 ago (I don't remember exact date) DISH started downloading the new CUI to all new and replacement Hoppers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chrome.


That doesn't answer my question, though... My question was why are they letting that firmware go out on a replacement Hopper when they clearly have some reason not to roll it out to the masses, at least one of which is the apparent incompatibility with the old GUI for people with multiple Hoppers/Joeys. That's a mixed message to say they aren't ready for prime-time yet but to give it out as a replacement receiver, no?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

It's just simply the first step toward the full release which will be officially starting on December 22. 

Sent from my iPhone using Chrome.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> If someone could make same site/pages for dish/e* as done for DTV's spooling FW at www.redh.com/dtv....


DISH has made that more difficult with 8PSK conversion.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> DISH has made that more difficult with 8PSK conversion.


if you mean TurboCoding+8PSK then there are some PC cards supporting it


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> if you mean TurboCoding+8PSK then there are some PC cards supporting it


I have not been able to find one. The one I found last year was not a reasonable price ($400). I bought a 8PSK card but it ended up not supporting Turbo.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try Skywalker I/II or -3


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> try Skywalker I/II or -3


Skywalker 3 "Turbo-FEC is not supported"
http://www.genpix-electronics.com/what-is-skywalker-3.html

The other two list "Turbo-coded 8PSK" ... discontinued so it is a matter of finding a good used one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Duh ?
Well, I've seen SW-1/2 on a market.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Duh ?
> Well, I've seen SW-1/2 on a market.


The ones I found last year were not reasonably priced. I'd like to have one in case DISH converts the rest of the QPSK transponders but I can get the info I want today without buying a new card and don't have a desire to expand into firmware tracking.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it would be natural to extend to FW monitoring ... people often asking what's spooling? why my device is not updated? etc


----------

